# Surge vs “more opportunities than usual nearby”



## QuietInTheBack (Dec 16, 2016)

What a joke. It’s like saying “Hey, there’s high demand and not enough drivers to meet it in this spot over here...you should drive to it but **** your surge.”


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

"More opportunities nearby" means we have no cars in the area at present, because it was slow there, and everyone already buggered off.

"You're in a busy area, expect trips soon" means it's really slow there but please, please, don't bugger off, or we'll have no cars in the area, and then we'll have to say that there are "more opportunities nearby" again.

My attitude is, if they really, really, need me and they have a trip, I'll get pinged regardless of where I am. Everything else is just white noise.


----------



## TheKudzuKid (Dec 22, 2018)

That's an interesting take. I don't like sitting idle, so I usually drive to that location to get a ping. What do you consider a good hourly rate driving?


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

I absolutely drive away from those areas. It's a guarantee that there won't be a surge as they have laid out the ant bait.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

It's either surging or it's not. Those messages are for slow learners. After awhile, we all know if Uber sends a message...it's likely a benefit for them and not drivers.


----------

